# ספג



## albondiga

Hi all,

I recently saw "אני אספוג הכול" used with the meaning of "I can handle (i.e., 'absorb') anything."   Is this a common use of this verb?

Thanks!


----------



## cfu507

I wouldn't say that it means handle, unless I missed the meaning of handle 

Here is an example for the meaning of Lispog:
עד כה ספגתי את כל העלבונות שלה, אבל מה שהיא עשתה לי אתמול היה הקש ששבר את גב הגמל.


----------



## Erán

לספוג means "to absorb". In your example and in Miss Piggy's it metaforicly means something like "to take the hit without complaining". This is not the same as "to handle". This use is quite common.


----------



## albondiga

Thanks, cfu and Erán!

(re הקש ששבר את גב הגמל: I didn't know this expression existed in Hebrew too... good to know!)


----------



## cfu507

Oh, we "Copy" everything and write "made in China" 
Or should I say: We invented it!!!

Yes, in Hebrew it is:
The last straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## just a normal guy

and how is it in English?


----------



## camaysar

Erán said:


> לספוג means "to absorb". In your example and in Miss Piggy's it metaforicly means something like "to take the hit without complaining". This is not the same as "to handle". This use is quite common.



Hi Erán,

Actually, that is precisely the meaning when "handle" is used in its English slang sense, though perhaps not in Hebrew. Re: "taking a hit":

Houdini: "Go ahead, punch me in the stomach."
Backstage Fan: "Are you sure?"
Houdini: "Go ahead, I can handle it."

In English colloquial, "handle it" means "take (absorb) it" (without complaining, or getting hurt): "Until now, I could handle her insults". 

Another way of saying it: "deal with it".


----------



## cfu507

I always thought that "I handle it" mean only "I'll take care of it". So, in some contexts, "handle it" means also "absorb it", a kind of "I can live with it!".

Thanks for the corrections, camaysar.


----------



## Erán

Every day I learn something new. Thank you Camaysar!


----------



## camaysar

cfu507 said:


> I always thought that "I handle it" mean only "I'll take care of it". So, in some contexts, "handle it" means also "absorb it", a kind of "I can live with it!".
> 
> Thanks for the corrections, camaysar.



על לא דבר Éran and cfu. In fact, it would seem that "deal with it" is the connecting point between the 2 meanings. 

 "Deal with it" in an external sense, is doing something outside yourself, taking care of it, performing a chore, usually a challenging one.

But "deal with it" can also mean taking care of something internally, that is, the *effect* on yourself of some external event (also challenging) which is directed to you, as a punch to the stomach, or an insult.


----------

